# Mr. Emu Tutorials: FileZilla Problem Solving Helpline *Web Design*



## Lenny (Jun 14, 2008)

FileZilla - The free FTP solution

This serves the same purpose as the Nvu thread - if you have a problem, ask.

I'll be editing (or getting a mod to) this first post with a quick tutorial on how to set FileZilla up to connect to a site, so please don't ask about that. Other than that, ask away.

---

And could I ask a Sup Mod to complete the hat-trick and please Sticky this thread too? Ta muchly.


----------

